# It's NOVEMBER! What's For Dinner?



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

I just posted in the October thread and then realized it was November! So, what's for dinner?

I think tonight is pork chops for us, not sure how I'm making them, though.


----------



## donnaworkingmomto4 (Oct 26, 2008)

split pea soup with ham and carrots. I'm going to puree it in the pot. Seasoned brown rice. Mini strawberry muffins(had to find a use for some organic strawberries, I used part whole wheat flour, they taste pretty good).


----------



## Hazel (Nov 20, 2001)

tonight is shepherds pie. tomorrow will be chicken tortilla soup.
yummy!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is monterrey chicken, mashed potatoes and some steamed veggies.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Allyson what is monterrey chicken?


----------



## inkedmamajama (Jan 3, 2003)

yeah i want to know what monterrey chicken is as well.

i have chicken to cook tonight, but no idea how i will cook it yet.

(if i had mushrooms id make a paprika and mushroom cream sauce over chicken)


----------



## donnaworkingmomto4 (Oct 26, 2008)

The chicken monterey I have had in the past are chicken breasts grilled or cooked in a creamy mushroom sauce and topped with monterey jack cheese.







:


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

we ate at the outback. just me and the kids b/c dh is working. and we actually got a compliment from an older couple as they were leaving - I guess the saw us come in and sit next to them and they got nervous LOL
\
anyway - boys had macaroni, I had pecan trout with wild rice & mixed veggies... they ate some of my trout & then we shared carrot cake for dessert. yum.








:

I also had a sam adams octoberfest beer.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Well... tonight was supposed to be Calzones but with my DH's schedule today I don't think I will be able to make it to the store. We'll see... but I don't think it's going to happen, so I'm going to try to come up with something else.


----------



## cassiemc (Mar 8, 2002)

We are having tacos/rice/beans tonight, easy and everyone loves it


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

we are having matzah brei tonight - which is soaked matzahs fried with eggs & milk.


----------



## rosie29 (Aug 18, 2004)

Tonight is leftovers but I'm looking forward to trying two new recipes -- pecan chicken tomorrow, then lentil soup the next day (with an old fave...no-knead bread).


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

I think tonight is rice and beans with broccoli and carrots thrown in.


----------



## kwilki8 (May 24, 2005)

Last night we had chicken and dumplings. Tonight we're having my favorite corn and potato chowder with honey wheat bread and apple cake for dessert. I can't wait; this is one of my favorite meals. I keep looking at the clock to see if it's time to start the soup yet!


----------



## NaturalMama311 (Aug 4, 2008)

Tonight is Baked Ziti!!


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

I switched things around and we are having shepard's pie tonight instead.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Monterrey chicken is from Chili's. I found a copycat recipe and it turned out really good!

I fried flattened chicken breasts, topped them with bbq sauce, strips of bacon and a mix of mozzarella and cheddar cheeses then broiled until the cheese melted. Then topped that with chopped fresh tomatoes and chives.

Tonight is chicken pot pie.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Just did my meal plan for the week.

Today - roast a chicken to use in two of our meals this week.

Dinner today - Salmon cakes, mashed potatos & green beans
Tuesday - chicken noodle soup w/ salad & crusty bread
Wednesday - hashbrown casserole w/ salad
Thursday - Buffalo chicken sandwiches w/ blue cheese & onion rings & salad

Geeze, it looks like we are having a lot of salad this week, but I've got some great veggies so we will have a different type of salad each night.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

tonight was supposed to be lamb stew with sweet potatoes and acorn squash - but my dh is off and he does not like lamb...

so it will be beef stew with potatoes and carrots.


----------



## littlechloesmommie (Jul 21, 2008)

tonite we're having make your own mini pizzas & salad..


----------



## Elecampane (Mar 12, 2008)

We're having beef stew with carrots and roasted fingerling potatoes tonight. Plus salad. Boy, was DH irritated that I used up a bottle of his precious Newcastle for the stew but it is delicious (made it in the crockpot yesterday and will reheat tonight)!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is sloppy joes, roasted potatoes and green beans.


----------



## MamaPam (Oct 8, 2005)

I don't have my meal plan for the week done, but we're having Jambalaya for supper tonight.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Calzones tonight


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Tongiht we're having chicken stir fry with baked tofu on the side.


----------



## tolovemercy (Apr 9, 2007)

Oven fried chicken with roasted fall veggies (butternut squash, potatoes, onions, and garlic this time) and a salad.


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

Last night was baked delicata squash stuffed with diced tomato, diced apple, and fresh feta. We had wild rice on the side.







:

Tonight will be salad with arugula, spinach, lettuce mix, carrots, tomato, onion, cilantro, bell peppers, feta, and whatever else we can find in the frig. The bonus is that these all came from within 50 miles of us







:


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is supposed to be meatloaf, mashed potatoes and corn, but I don't feel like cooking or eating that so I don't know.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 20, 2001)

Lst night was left over shepherds pie. Tonight will be left over chicken tortilla soup. I have to come up with a new game plan for tomorrow. I have to use whats in my fridge/freezer/pantry and no grocery shopping this week. Thankfully we have quite a bit of food in the house right now!


----------



## Elecampane (Mar 12, 2008)

Tonight will be chicken-rice-broccoli casserole that I cobbled together from leftovers and pantry ingredients. That will probably do for tomorrow, too, since it will be just me and DD (DH goes out on Wed. nights).


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

I can not go food shopping till the weekend so I have to make do with what I have this whole week. I think I will be fine but we had something different last night than what was planned - so now i need to figure out tonight... what I had planned was too similar to what we ended up eating last night (beef stew)


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

ok I pulled a lb of ground beef out of the freezer and we are having frikadelles - south african meatballs. we looked up a bunch of different meatball recipes (googled "meatball recipes from different countries" LOL)

serving that with brown rice & wheat berries (I buy them both in bulk at whole foods and just mix them) and roasted sweet potatoes, acorn squash, garlic, and leeks


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Chicken soup and sourdough bread.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Oh, let's see...

November 1 we were at a soccer banquet and had fried catfish, French fries, and hush puppies.

November 2 we just ate random things...popcorn, sandwiches, other snacks. No one was really that hungry.

November 3 we had teriyaki chicken, rice, steamed green beans, and rolls.

Tonight we had fast food take-out because we were hurrying home to watch the election stuff.

Tomorrow night I'm making the chicken tortilla soup & cornbread I was supposed to make tonight.







:


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is taco soup. Its already in the crockpot so no more cooking for me!


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

eggplant parm. I have lots of work ahead of me LOL


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Fried rice


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

i'm not feeling well & decided to leave the eggplant parm till tomorrow - too much work. so tonight will be nachos which was supposed to be tomorrow's dinner


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Leftovers tonight. We have chicken pot pie, taco soup, and chili.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 20, 2001)

last night was a typical chicken and potatoes and veggies meal.
tonight will be home made mac and cheese with broccoli.


----------



## AstridS (Mar 9, 2007)

Tonight was leftovers
Tomorrow we'll have pita w/ lamb
Sunday is roastbeef w/ mashed potatoes
Monday is pumpkin soup


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

chicken schnitzel, rice pilaf, and zucchini. and homemade challah








:


----------



## kwilki8 (May 24, 2005)

We've been eating a random assortment of leftovers for the past few days. Tonight, though, I made sweet potato couscous salad with lime cilantro black beans on the side. Yummy!


----------



## wurzelkind (Oct 8, 2005)

After being ill all week long (DD was the first to have a stomach flu last sunday then I followed on Tuesday, DS on Wednesday -while I was still recovering *ugh*- and DH went down with it on Thursday to Friday night) dinners never consisted of more than a de-frosted soup or simple sandwiches or bananas and porridge for the ill.
Today though I went back to the kitchen and made Goulash soup à la Szegedin.







DH ate three(!) bowls, DS also really liked it but not DD (maybe the caraway seeds?!) who opted to eat the accomanying Pain de compagne with butter.
Tomorrow our main course will be lunch at my in-Laws and it always a pleasant suprise what MIL cooks - she's really good at cooking!


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Last night it was porkloin, mashed potatoes and acorn squash (with cinnamon and brown sugar). Tonight is:

Chili
Cornbread

Tomorrow ? I will get back to you.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

we had fish cakes with egg noodles & cottage cheese, a salad I made with celeriac & apples, plus roasted zucchini


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Hi Mamas.

I haven't been around in a while (been hanging out on Facebook mostly














but I have missed the what's-for-dinner-threads, so if no one minds I'll jump back in!

Last night I made homemade pizza - plain, yellow-pepper-and-onion, and spinach-and-artichoke.

Tonight DP ordered Chinese for him and the kids b/c I was out getting tattooed







and I ate some leftover dumplings when I got home.

Tomorrow I think I'm going to make a bison stew, maybe in the crockpot, and use up some of the root veggies from our CSA. Will probably do dumplings or rolls too.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 20, 2001)

homemade mac and cheese with broccoli-it was leftovers.
tomorrow it will be chicken sandwiches with home fries.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

tonight is supposed to be breakfast for dinner... but my dh just took my older two to a u-pick farm and I bet they'll want to cook what they pick. plus my in laws are supposed to come over...


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:

I haven't been around in a while (been hanging out on Facebook mostly ) but I have missed the what's-for-dinner-threads, so if no one minds I'll jump back in!
I was wondering what had happened to you! Welcome back!

Last night we had paella, tonight is roasted with carrots and onions and mashed potatoes.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

OK all they picked were strawberries (yum!!)

we are getting takeout from a nearby kosher deli


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Tonight is Chipotle, Corn and Chicken Soup.







:

Corn bread too since I didn't make that last night.


----------



## cassiemc (Mar 8, 2002)

We are having beef and cheese enchiladas with mexican rice. YUM!!


----------



## kwilki8 (May 24, 2005)

Tonight was creamy chicken and mushrooms over egg noodles with CA veggies. And we have chocolate apple cake for dessert.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Tonight we did breakfast for dinner, we did homemade biscuits and made egg & cheese sandwiches with them.

Just did our meal plan for the week:

Monday - Chicken stew
Tuesday - Grilled chicken tenders, broccoli & carrots
Wednesday - Quesadillas w/ homemade refried black beans & salad
Thurs- Pizza night - I'm going to try making this Thai pizza for myself, ds will do cheese and dh always makes his super meaty.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

i want to go out tonight


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is autumn sausage casserole and rolls.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

that sounds good - what's in it/ how do you make it?


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

This is where I got the recipe from. I haven't tried as this is the first time I made it but I have high hopes.

http://crockpot365.blogspot.com/2008...casserole.html


----------



## tolovemercy (Apr 9, 2007)

Oy, I'm having a dinner dilemma.

I woke up this morning with a fever and the world's worst headache, after being up most of the night with the baby. So, anticipating that I would not feel up to cooking much, I pulled a yummy batch of chicken cacciatore out of the freezer to thaw. The only thing that needed to be added was a bit more chicken, since there was only about one serving's worth in there (just froze the leftovers from last time).

So...then I pull the chicken out of the fridge just now, and it reeks. Like, there's no way we can eat it.

All my other dinner options and plans for this week need thawing or alot of prep...*sigh*

I am a tired, tired mama.

But back to the original question; what's for dinner? I have no idea.

Scrambled eggs, anyone?

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

The autumn sausage casserole was not great.

Tonight we are having roast beef sandwiches and roasted potatoes. And probably fruit.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

I am making hamburgers, corn & roasted potatoes


----------



## Hazel (Nov 20, 2001)

tonight is an improvised 'taco bake' with leftovers.


----------



## LankyLizards (Mar 11, 2007)

We just ate. Literally, just two minutes ago. We had organic chicken cutlets with whole wheat breading and maple and brown sugar glazed carrots. Soon we will make some Christmas cookies.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Let's see, what have we been eating for dinner? Last night I made minestrone, with grilled cheese sandwiches for the picky people.







Tonight DS helped me make Chicken Rockettes (a recipe from his kids' cookbook, basically a mild Asian marinade on chicken drumsticks) and fried rice, with sweet potatoes too.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

No roast beef sandwiches for us. After a horrific shopping trip, I went with frozen pizza and grapes.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Pot Roast
Acorn Squash
Rice with musroom gravy


----------



## mummamo (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow there are a lot of great ideas here!
Tonight we had a truly gifted corn chowder with shrimp and bacon, and fresh french bread. I'm proud of myself because I improvised it!
Last night we had BLT's with avacado because the store had a special on their fantastic pepper bacon and I didn't want it to go to waste.
Tomorrow I'm on shift so I'm leaving a chicken and green chile casserole for my husband to heat up. They'll have that with guacamole and sour cream.


----------



## BellaClaudia (Aug 1, 2008)

patatoe pancakes with sour cram.. mmm... delicous.

this is nothing like american style pancakes..

for little one pan sampler one might try quickie...

1 large golden patatoe (must be golden kind or it will brown as you grate)..
1 egg
1 flat spoon of flour
oil for pan frying (I love butter but this is not too healthy)

grate patato as quick as you can on a large plate
add quickly egg and flour and mix together

heat oil on the pan.. not too much but not too little..
non stick pan with some oil is ideal but we don't use it for
health issues.. tefln gets into your lungs...
so you need some amount of oil.. much more then for american pancakes..
but not as deep so they will float 

I would say 5 tbsp should do it but play by ears.. you might want to add more.. if you see them stick..

once oil is warm but NEVER burning or steaming (sign of burnign oil)
add the pancakes spoon by spoon to form 3 or 4 of them.. it is going to
be veeeeeeeeery runny liquid so don't worry somewhat like a
scrumbled egg.. the thing is that they will set as they fry

so now.. let them fry and set on medium to low heat..

fleep when they are cooperating and let themselves to be flipped and as they are some golen brownish on the bottom..

fry some more to finish them on lower heat.

deelicious.

I sometime go crazy and fry them on melted butter but it is extremally unhealthy and super delicious.. add them as soon as butter melts on the pan.. you need some 4-5 good spoons of butter to do it..
heaven !!!

if you need more batches you do it in batches becasue they get dark quickly as you fry them so anything that seats and waits it's turn to be fired gest disgustingly brown and equally not good after it is fried.

we love this stuff.. nice veg alternative to meat dish and our vegetarian friends get load of them.


----------



## littlechloesmommie (Jul 21, 2008)

spaghetti & meatballs tonight...
I'm sick of cooking this week, and its only Weds








I think I'll let DH cook tommorrow....


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is paninis, roasted potatoes and carrots.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

pizza


----------



## Marissa88 (Aug 25, 2008)

Last night I made Ground Turkey Meatloaf. I used Lipton's Soup Mix and followed the recipe on the back of the package. And the other night I made paprika chicken. I got the recipe from one of the rip of recipe pads that are free at the grocery store. It was really Good!


----------



## Hollace (Sep 14, 2008)

Last night was chicken and dumplings made completely from scratch including the chicken stock - My first attempt and a good one if I do say so.







:


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Last night was steak calzones and tonight was tacos. Quick and easy has been the theme around here.


----------



## KaraBoo (Nov 22, 2001)

last night was mushroom soup, avocado salad and cheese toasts

tonight will be ribs in the crock pot, leftover macaroni salad, green beans with shallots and herbed butter


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hollace* 
Last night was chicken and dumplings made completely from scratch including the chicken stock - My first attempt and a good one if I do say so.







:

Oooh, that's impressive! Chicken and dumplings is hard to get right!









My dh (a true southerner and knows his chicken and dumpings!) is finally happy with the recipe I came up with and baked last week.

Mmmm, they sound so good right now ...


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

falafel, pita, hummus, grilled eggplant salad...


----------



## Elecampane (Mar 12, 2008)

Dijon-tarragon marinated chicken breasts, brown rice, salad, and glazed carrots for us.

Last two nights it was just DD and me so I didn't cook.

Dinners will be getting more creative around here because we have no budget for groceries for the next week or so. Pantry challenge here I come!


----------



## tolovemercy (Apr 9, 2007)

Tonight is meatballs simmered in red sauce alllll day.







: With pasta for DH and the boys. I have a craving for some roasted butternut squash, so I might make that too.


----------



## mummamo (Nov 10, 2008)

tonight is chicken and proscuitto tortellini with roasted butternut squash and a brown butter/sage sauce. So perfect for autumn! Tomorrow I need to do something with some potatoes, I'm thinking maybe roast chicken and then sauteed spinach.


----------



## KaraBoo (Nov 22, 2001)

Leftover potato soup from the freezer, fresh onion tops from a friend's garden with sauteed pancetta to top soup, and some cheese puffs.


----------



## wurzelkind (Oct 8, 2005)

OMG it's friday already and I haven't been able to catch up all week long. Just a peek here and there what you mamas were cooking...

Anyway for dinner we had on...
...MONDAY: leftover goulash soup from saturday and yummy buttered artisan bread
...TUESDAY: scrambled eggs w/chives, carrot salad, chickpea+arugula+tomato salad, bread
...WEDNESDAY: frankfurters w/potato salad (very classic german dish, often eaten on Christmas Eve) and the leftover salads from Tuesday
...THURSDAY: impromptu tomato soup (just some tomato passata, cream, italian herbs, salt and pepper)







: , bread w/cheese or ham

For lunch today DS and me just once didn't have to eat any leftovers so we had latkes with smoked salmon and I added some horseradish-applesauce *faints*








...TONIGHT: we will celebrate Martimas at our children's kindergarten (very common here in Germany!) and there will be frankfurter's, pretzles, various soups (goulash, tomato, potato, chicken noodle, mixed vegetables, pumpkin -made by me-), glühwein and such. Looking very foward to that!

Not sure what we are going to have tomorrow. Maybe some roasted veggies, rice and chicken breast.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Lasagna.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Quesadillas tonight. Bean for the boys and chicken, onion, pepper and cheese for me. With homemade salsa a friend made.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

shabbat dinner at my synagogue tonight


----------



## tolovemercy (Apr 9, 2007)

potato pancakes for us!







:


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Tonight is take out pizza.

Tomorrow we are celebrating ds's 6th b'day and he loves to watch his Dad grill. So he gets to pick out what we grill (will probably be shrimp kabobs, his fave!) and I'll make some sides to go along.


----------



## wurzelkind (Oct 8, 2005)

We had the first of our twice-annual big cleaning day at DD's and DS's kindergarten (half of the parents have to come and clean in Autumn, the others have their turn in Spring). Being pregnant meant that my back really hurt in the evening and I was truly tired. So DH, DS and DD had open faced sandwiches w/ham and leftover smoked salmon, olives, cucumber and tomato slices as well as mixed pickles. I had some pre-made frozen Nasi Goreng from the supermarket







which was ok but not thaaat good. Maybe I'll try making it myself next time.

In some minutes we will leave for our weekly sunday lunch at MIL and I am looking very forward to her cooking







:


----------



## KaraBoo (Nov 22, 2001)

(I love nasi goreng! It's incredibly easy too)

Last night, we had leftover swedish meatballs over egg noodles, peas and biscuits. Boring but I just started my period and didn't want to stand at the stove for very long!


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

DH requested burgers so he will be grilling those tonight in the cold!


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

grilled steak, baked potatoes.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Tonight we had a roasted chicken, gravy, whipped potatoes, and sauteed buttered spinach.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna* 
Tonight we had a roasted chicken, gravy, whipped potatoes, and sauteed buttered spinach.

Mmmm that sounds really good!


----------



## kay4 (Nov 30, 2004)

Last night was bratwurst w/saurkraut on germam rolls

tonight we had meatloaf (I use the recipe in Deceptively Delicious) tator tots, corn and hawaiin rolls (my 4 yo chose lol)

tomorrow I am making chili in the crockpot w/cornbread


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Last night we had philly steak sandwiches.

Tonight is pork roast, mashed potatoes and something else. And rolls.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

saturday night was dinner that I had already made from the freezer - I love that. It was fish sticks and noodle kugel.

last night was supposed to be bagels & lox and egg salad and borekas and we ended up going to carrabas. I already made the borekas so I will freeze them and make that dinner next sunday....

tonight I am making matzah ball soup with meatballs. one of our family favorites.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Did our meal plan for the week and realized I must be in a comfort food mood!

Tonight - Homemade mac n cheese with ground turkey, onion and mild peppers & a side salad

Tomorrow - Quesadillas with left over steak ,homemade refried beans & spanish rice

Wed - Cabbage roll casserole, mashed potatos & green beans

Thurs - Swedish meatballs (with ground turkey) & homemade spinach noodles & side salad


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Tonight is sausage and kidney bean stew (leftover sausages), served with rice 'cause DH forgot to buy potatoes.
Tomorrow night: homemade pizza
Thursday night: Stir fry (with leftover steak I found in the freezer)
Friday night: Date night, so for a treat we'll be making Moroccan-style lamb shanks.

Hmm, that's considerably more meat than we usually eat. The pizza'll be vegetarian though. I think I'm in a slight rut--next week I'll try making something new and exciting, like baba ganoush or some new kind of bread...


----------



## LankyLizards (Mar 11, 2007)

Last night we had homemade pizza.
Tonight will be potato chowder with lots of carrots and celery and whatever else I find rolling about the produce drawer with some yeast rolls and a sour cream apple pie for dessert.


----------



## cassiemc (Mar 8, 2002)

Tonight is honey baked ham, mac and cheese and a veggie yet to determined


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is sausage hashbrown casserole, eggs and toast for me. Sausage patties, eggs, toast and fruit for the boys.


----------



## ChickityChinah (Jul 25, 2007)

Lentil Soup w/ ham, carrots, celery, onion
Cornbread

Tomorrow is burrito or taco night w/ rice and beans


----------



## Mama2Xander (Jul 3, 2004)

Veggie frittata with salad, probably some toast or something too.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

lanky lizards - how do you make sour cream apple pie? that sounds like it might be yummy









I am making lamb stew - it's on the stove right now, simmering away.....


----------



## wurzelkind (Oct 8, 2005)

Yesterday we all had fried eggs and bacon, buttered bread, cucumber and tomato slices.
Tonight the kids had some broccoli soup w/frankfurter pieces as well as toast w/herbed cream cheese. I had two open sandwiches, one w/hummus+arugula+tomato slices, the other one w/Manchego and tomato slices. Unfortunately the tomatoes are really tasting bland despite coming from the south of Italy so those will be my last ones until next spring.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

flminivanmama, what are borekas?

Last night we had asian-style salmon patties, garlic-and-sesame asian greens (tat soi and baby bok choy) and jasmine rice.

Tonight is chicken enchiladas.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

they are a savory filled puff pastry (middle eastern) - like knishes, empanadas, turnovers, pastelles, pirogies, etc....

we fill them with mashed potatoes, cheese, mushrooms and spinach... fold over and bake. you can brush on egg and sprinkle on sesame seeds too - that's how youd usually find them in Israel.

they are yummy filled with mashed roasted eggplant too, and I have also had flled with just like a farmer's cheese - that would be a little more breakfasty. I've also had plain mushroom - no potato or cheese....


----------



## mummamo (Nov 10, 2008)

night before last we had meatloaf and mashed potatoes. last night was szechuan green beans over brown rice, and tonight was grilled peppered steaks, baked sweet potatoes, and grilled artichokes. tomorrow I'm leaving pasta with meatballs and bolognese sauce for my husband and the kids.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna* 
Last night we had asian-style salmon patties, garlic-and-sesame asian greens (tat soi and baby bok choy) and jasmine rice.

i forgot to add last night, this sounds yummy. how to you make the patties?


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
i forgot to add last night, this sounds yummy. how to you make the patties?

I made up the recipe - can of salmon, a chunk of silken tofu, some garlic, ginger, soy sauce, chili sauce and sesame oil. I'd have used some scallions if I'd had any. Chilled the mixture, made it into patties, then coated w/panko and fried. They were pretty good. I made a dipping sauce of mayonnaise mixed w/chili-garlic sauce.

Tonight I'm going to make a mock-alfredo/pesto sauce with tofu, ricotta, spinach, basil, garlic, parmesan, served over some kind of pasta. Kind of a dump-it-all-together-and-hope-for-the-best recipe.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is baked potatoes. With chili for me and ds2, plain with lots of butter for ds1.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

mmmm VK that sounds yummy. I'll have to try it on a night dh works since he's allergic to soy.

tonight I am making nachos. I want to make refried beans to go with.....


----------



## tolovemercy (Apr 9, 2007)

tonight is red beans and rice with blue corn chips!


----------



## wurzelkind (Oct 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna* 
I made up the recipe - can of salmon, a chunk of silken tofu, some garlic, ginger, soy sauce, chili sauce and sesame oil. I'd have used some scallions if I'd had any. Chilled the mixture, made it into patties, then coated w/panko and fried. They were pretty good. I made a dipping sauce of mayonnaise mixed w/chili-garlic sauce.


That sounds extremly yummy! DO you think that I could us something else instead of the silken tofu? I rarely have tofu at home and if I do it's usually the firm kind. I get Panko at an Asian Supermarket, right? But it's rather japanese than chinese, isn't it?

Yesterday I managed to burn our dinner and our apartment still reeks of burn food.







: Dinner btw should have been a cauliflower and ham casserole, topped w/white sauce and cheese, accompanied by some rice. I ate the rice on it's own, just w/some butter and the kids and their Dad had bread topped with lard mixed w/greaves. I cannot stand it (anymore) but all the three of the loved it.









Tonight might be some kind of pasta w/vegetables - I have to empty my veggie drawer as saturday is our weekly farmer's market run


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

oh duh - we can't use tofu either (due to dh's aforementioned soy allergy lol) - I just use an egg and some mayo to hold fish patties together


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
oh duh - we can't use tofu either (due to dh's aforementioned soy allergy lol) - I just use an egg and some mayo to hold fish patties together

Yes, I usually use egg, flax and/or mayo. I just happened to have the tofu that I needed to use up and thought it might help bind/stretch the salmon, which it did, but I like egg better.









When I make "regular" (ie, non asian-flavored) salmon patties, I really like to use mashed potatoes in them. Helps hold them together, stretches the salmon, and makes them a little milder for the kiddos.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Tonight we are having ham and cabbage -- a half-picnic ham, cooked in a small amount of water until falling off the bone, with potatoes and wedges of cabbage added to the mix.







Total comfort food for me!


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

VK - my kids don't like potatoes!







: (I know, I know, what PLANET are they from?







) (and yes, they'd notice...) - but they do LOVE salmon or tuna fish cakes... I use matzah meal and an egg but I think the matzah meal wouldn't add much to the asian flavor hahaha - of course probably you wouldn't even taste it.

anyway - I am making stuffed shells - actually they are already in the oven. I was SO psyched when I saw I had a quart bag full of frozen sauce... woot!








:







:







:


----------



## Anne2008 (Nov 17, 2008)

Today I feel lazy, so tonight we will have take out fast food from somewhere nearby.

Tomorrow im will be chicken breast, mashed potato, carrots, peas, and gravy.

Sunday will be spaghetti bolognese.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is homemade pizza. With some veggie on the side.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is steak, roasted and baked potatoes and something else I haven't figured out yet.


----------



## KaraBoo (Nov 22, 2001)

last night was leftover pork tenderloin, parmesan orzo and broccoli with cheese sauce

tonight is mac n cheese (using Best Recipe recipe for first time!), green salad with pears and walnuts, sliced apples (to help with the sharpness of the cheeses)


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

last night we had chicken , roasted fingerling potatoes, green beans, and Israeli cous cous. and a challah. I also baked sugar cookies for dessert.

tonight we went out


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Tonight we are grilling steaks with potato salad & green beans

Tomorrow, chicken sausage, salad & homemade apple pie.







:


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We ended up getting take out last night. So tonight will be steak or pork chops, I haven't decided.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

the bagels, lox, egg salad, borekas meal we didn't have last sunday...


----------



## cassiemc (Mar 8, 2002)

tonight is split pea soup, biscuits and brownies for dessert


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

It was steak last night, with scalloped potatoes and stir fried green beans, peas, carrots and onions for me, roasted potatoes and carrots for the boys.

Tonight is baked garlic herb trout, rice, and whatever veggie looks good.


----------



## KaraBoo (Nov 22, 2001)

last night, pork cubed steak, french fries, garden peas (I was in a hurry! LOL)

For tonight, there is a beef roast in the crockpot with mushrooms. I'll make jasmine rice for DD to go with and a huge salad with snow peas for me and DH to go with.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 20, 2001)

Last night was roasted chicken, mashed potatoes and veggies.
Tonight and tomorrow will both be left over days trying to clean out the fridge so we have room for the thanksgiving food!


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Tonight - oven baked chimichangas, filled with black beans, chicken & cheese and cucumber & tomato salad on the side

Tomorrow - chicken noodle soup with grilled cheese sandwiches

Wed - salmon cakes with broccoli & garlic pasta & roasted veggies

Thursday - we are going out with my parents to a fancy restaurant for thanksgiving!

Friday - chicken mushroom stroganoff over whole wheat noodles w/ side salad


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

tomato soup w/ cheese toast & articholes w/ aoili dipping sauce


----------



## wurzelkind (Oct 8, 2005)

Ugh, why is it so diffucult to post daily?!

On friday we had a late lunch of Spaghetti Bolognese and then went to our local family center for some crafting. Dinner there were Frankfurters' and potato salad as well as soft pretzles. I baked some brownies from this recipe and added some pecans that needed to be used -









On saturday we went to visit my grandparents and as DH and DD went to a concert afterwords I had a kind of picnic on the train with the kids - sliced apple, mandarin oranges, bananas and ham sandwiches.

On sunday we had a yummy lunch at my ILs - we had *Tafelspitz* with three different sauces (horseradish, egg-and-mustard sauce and egg-and-capers-sauce), potaoes and glazes carrots.







: One of my favorite dishes ever!!
For dinner we ate out and had pizza as well as grilled calamari.

On monday (yesterday) we had some leftover chicken soup with pancake strips (have a look here under english and german pancakes)

Tonight we are going to have some kind of smoregasbord, I am simply to lazy to cook (and - DD already had warm lunch at kindergarten and DS and I ate leftover Spaghetti Bolognese). I am going to make some kind of acovado-and-shrimp-salad, cucumber salad, carrot salad, there will be various cheeses (manchego, goat cheese and cow's milk cheese with cilantro), lunch meat and salami, pickled vegetables and cornichon.

At the moment I am rather uninspired on what to cook and often decide what we are going to eat when pressured (like 30 mins before dinnertime







)

ETA: Even though I often get hungry reading all your dinners


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is breaded pork chops, mashed potatoes for the boys, scalloped potatoes for me and probably corn.


----------



## tolovemercy (Apr 9, 2007)

tonight it's chili-rubbed steaks with roasted broccoli.







:


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

burgers and potato chips tonight.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is stir fry with the leftover pork chops for me and quesadillas for the boys.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 20, 2001)

not certain but my inlaws are here and they talked about maybe going out ot eat.
otherwise I'm thinking soup and sandwiches. not sure what kind of soup yet though.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

ziti with a sauce I made from monday's tomato soup LOL


----------



## wurzelkind (Oct 8, 2005)

Yesterday was pasta with a vegetable-cream cheese-sauce (as I was out of crème fraiche *lol*) and as it's freezing cold over here (below 20°F, around -5 to -8°C) I will make a beef soup with 'pancake fädle' something very common in southern Germany and Austria.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

well thanksgiving tonight lol

turkey with all the usuals


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Last night we had crackers, cheese, cheeseball and sliced summer sausage and ham. And grapes. We did Thanksgiving stuff at lunch time.

Tonight is fried potatoes and onions.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

I've got chicken I need to use and mushrooms about to go bad. I'm thinking maybe some sort of chicken in a mushroom cream sauce served over rice? I need to look for some recipes.

I've also got some super ripe bananas. Think I'm going to make some banana bread as well.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

i took the kids out to cracker barrel.

sadly, they do not like thanksgiving foods & all I really had in mind was leftovers. (and no desire to cook after cooking for 3 days just for yesterday)


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

STILL eating leftovers!







(and I cooked our Thanksgiving meal on Tuesday!)


----------



## wurzelkind (Oct 8, 2005)

On thursday I made a winter suash soup instead of the beef broth - I was in need of something creamy







- and we had some mini spring rolls with the soup. Of course the kids ate more spring rolls than soup but those miniture amounts of veggies do count as a serving, don't they









Yesterday I made teriyaki stir fried chicken with broccoli and zucchini and realized midway through stir frying that I forgot to add the garlic as well as the ginger to the teriyaki marinade







It tasted great nevertheless and there were no leftovers! Ah, and we had rice on the side.

Tonight was sort of a mish-mash as we went to the first of many, many local Christmas Markets. The kids had bratwurst on a roll, DH ate a roll w/lettuce, fresh onion rings, wild salmon and dill sauce, I had the kids' leftover rolls







and a clementine orange. Dessert were two crepes, one with Nutella







the other one with apple sauce and cinnamon. At home both kids and DH compained that they were still hungry so they had beef broth with "fädle".


----------



## KaraBoo (Nov 22, 2001)

turkey pot pie. Gotta use those leftovers!


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

pumpkin (well acorn squash really LOL) pancakes w/ eggs and soy sausages


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Turkey salad & crackers for me. DS had broccoli, turkey, & peaches. DD just had broccoli. And DH had just plain leftovers from thanksgiving.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Last night the kids were at Grandma's so we had clam chowder and grilled cheese on bread I'd made. We eat lots of dairy when the kids are gone.









Tonight I'm cooking one of the free turkeys we got, mashed potatoes, leftover green beans, gravy and probably some other veggie. With pumpkin cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

not sure what to make tonight.

i wish the kids liked thanksgiving foods....

I cubed half the turkey to make mini pot pies & I made half into turkey salad. (4 cups of each)

the problem is, they won't eat either.

I'm making mini pot pies - or turnover type things - and freezing them so dh can just reheat one whenever he wants for supper (he works till really late and does not eat with us)


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Spaghetti. I need a change of pace here!


----------



## KaraBoo (Nov 22, 2001)

Lemon broccoli sauce with chunks of, ahem, turkey, over parmesan orzo.

I'm really really sick of turkey. LOL and I'm making another one at Christmas! Argh!


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

fish cakes and noodles with cottage cheese


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

No turkey for us tonight, my oven died. Dh's up at a friend's now cooking it but it won't be done for hours.

So, probably leftovers for us.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Ds is very sick with an asthma flare up, so dh and I ordered in Papa Johns pizza.







:

So far ds has only had one apple today and some water.









Did my meal plan for the week and am getting ready to shop now..

Tomorrow - Pot roast in the crockpot w/ mashed potatos on the side(this will be so easy, we will be at the dr's a good portion of the day tomorrow)

Tues - chicken and artichoke bake over brown rice

Wed - shepards pie using left over pot roast & mashed potatos, adding in lots of good veggies

Thurs - tuna noodle casserole from scratch with lots of veggies

Friday - chicken stuffed with spinach & brie, baked carrots & cabbage


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

December thread - http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1006636

mistymama - hope your DH feels better soon!


----------

